# What happened to the snapshots?



## Simba7 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just wondering what happened to the snapshots? The last one was back in May and it's now November.


----------



## kpa (Nov 14, 2011)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/i386/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/

The directory structure is slightly diffrent now, apprarently it's for supporting some unusual combinations of cpu/machine architectures like i386/pc98.


----------



## olav (Nov 14, 2011)

You can use http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/
There are usually a lot more snapshots than right now. But at least you can a fairly recent one.


----------



## Simba7 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks a ton. That'll help on my i386 and amd64 builds.

I wonder what's going on with the Sparc64 builds. I recognize alot of 'Q's in there.


----------

